# Best Work at Home Business?



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

I was wondering what does everyone think is the best home based business to work at? I am currently looking at Gold Canyon but was wondering what everyone's thoughts on the subject was? I am looking for a business that is environmentally friendly, cruelty free, etc. LOL 

Thanks in advance for your time!

Kelli


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Near as I can tell, most of us who "work at home" are self-employed. :shrug:


----------



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

I know you are considered or self employed, I was wondering if anyone sold items for a company like Gold Canyon, Avon, etc. I was wondering which ones seem to be the most ethical or evironmentally friendly. I am thinking about signing to be a representative for one of these companies. Thanks in advance!

Kelli


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I believe the best home-based business is one that based on meeting customer demand online (more profit than some others). A good friend of mine has a very successful website that is based on her interests and careful research. She is very saavy about this and we discussed this recently, as I am starting a new website to offer what my DH will be making. This was based on the study of people searching for items and narrowing it down to a niche. These take 6 months to a year to gain the momentum if the niche is right on. Currently, we are both self-employed (he is a Machinist/Welder with a home-shop & does mobile welding). I am a Real Estate Agent, currently moonlighting for my friend (she hired me full time for the next few months to get through this busy time for her website). I don't know anything about Gold Canyon, Avon, etc... Locally, those don't fly due to people cutting back expenditures to the point of getting their personal & beauty care products as frugally as possible. The last time I bought any makeup, I went with the natural ones they sell at Costco. 

If you are in a better economy, those are fun businesses to be in! With Avon, you get loyal customers calling you when they see the sign on your car, get a business card, or see you in the phone book. Brand recognition helps there. Good luck to you!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Get this book:
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/

This gentleman answers your first question and all the others.

He's the one that Chuck (moderator) based his recent activities on.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I think the best work to do as a self-employed person is to do something you feen passionate about.


----------



## hanlonfive (Jun 20, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Get this book:
> http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/
> 
> This gentleman answers your first question and all the others.
> ...




I believe I actually picked that book up at the library a few weeks back and put it down because I thought it was a scam of sorts. LOL I guess I will get back up to the library soon and check it out

Kelli


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

I started doing Affiliate marketing, I love writing, and I love reviewing products, it's a natural fit for me!


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I sell on ebay, but also sell on blujay. It isn't nearly as busy as ebay, but the profits are all yours, no fees..listing or selling. No feedback worries, simple, sell and ship and collect your money and keep it all.


----------

